# broadheads? witch is best?



## war archer (Jun 24, 2010)

im looking at broadheads and i like rage, but dont know if i should get the two or three blade, witch of them would you all get? thanks if you have other broadhead brands that leave a beter blood trail and fly like a feildpoint
thanks for the help


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

try the g5 t3. its like a 3 blade rage only better because its made of steel. the rage is made of aluminum


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I'd use a field point before I used a Rage:nod:
If you are dead-set on a mechanical then the above advice is sound (G5 T3).
If you want to use a great flying, phenomenal penetrating, strong as steel head----> G5 Striker


----------



## war archer (Jun 24, 2010)

ok thanks guys i might try each if i have the cash, ill definataly try the g5 expandable, it looks promiceing


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Get a good COC BH & shoot it out of a well tuned bow. Less problems & you never have to say my BH failed.


----------



## shawnyd25 (Feb 1, 2008)

Magnus Stinger Buzzcut 4 blade for me. Super Sharp, fly great and have a lifetime gurantee. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I would use rage 2 blade its what I use and leaves a 2+ inch hole. I've used G5 montec didnt like it because it flew like 5 inchs to the left and ive used Muzzy MX3 they fly all over. The 2 blade rage in my experience flies just like a field point to so I like it a lot.


----------



## mrlucky629 (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you really think its the boardheads that arent flying right...you need to check your bow and your set up...very very very seldom is it the broadhead


----------



## war archer (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah muzzy broadheads are very acurate it had to be the set up, and montecs are great i just wanted to try something new that is gona work great


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

mrlucky629 said:


> Do you really think its the boardheads that arent flying right...you need to check your bow and your set up...very very very seldom is it the broadhead


3 people shot the muzzy's they would fly high then fly left then right etc. The montecs I'll shoot them again tommorow and see how they shoot it could of been me last year just messin up.


----------



## a3fan11atick (May 18, 2008)

Shoot whatever broad head YOU shoot out of YOUR bow most accurately……. Broadheads rarely "fail" because the fact of the matter is a field point will kill a deer if you hit the animal where you are supposed to. When you hear of broadheads failing it is usually(99.99%) due to poor shot placement. When it comes to a poor shot that is forward towards the shoulder I would have more confidence if it was a fixed blade COC head, and if the shot was back, I would have more confidence, almost 100%, with a big hole cutting broadhead like rage. I have shot rage 2 blade (with a little dental rubber band around blades as insurance the dont open) for years because they fly most accurately for me. That being said if I found a coc i felt helped me shoot more accurately I would shoot that! 
PS No matter what make sure your bow is tuned and you should have no problem finding a broadhead to fly good!!
Good Luck!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

look up the steel drum test on u tube... it may surprise you.....:shade:


----------

